# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Oracle Application Express sous windows 7 x64

## smit13

salut je suis dbutant sous oracle, j'ai installer Oracle 11g EX sous windows 7 x64 sous fonctionne bien sauf que j'aimerai accder a apex web sous un autre poste de mon rseau Lan 
jaccde en  localhost  mais pas en rseau  ? Merci de votre aide



> LSNRCTL> status
> Connecting to (DESCRIPTION=(ADDRESS=(PROTOCOL=IPC)(KEY=EXTPROC1)))
> STATUS of the LISTENER
> ------------------------
> Alias                     LISTENER
> Version                   TNSLSNR for 64-bit Windows: Version 11.2.0.2.0 - Produ
> ction
> Start Date                16-MARS -2017 14:48:55
> Uptime                    0 days 1 hr. 7 min. 21 sec
> ...

----------


## miniworker

Bonjour,

Normalement, avec une installation par dfaut, l'accs est restreint au localhost.

Tu devrais pouvoir desactiver cette restriction en lanant sous un compte privilgi (SYS/SYSTEM):



```
EXEC dbms_xdb.setListenerLocalAccess(l_access => FALSE);
```

En esprant t'avoir aid ou mis sur une piste  :;):

----------

